# sump in the basement - want to add Eheim 1262 in line with Panworld



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

hi guys,

My 75G sump in the basement and 150G DT upstairs. Panworld 150 (1100GPH) was enough for 120G with 1.5" drain, but it can not keep proper flow on 150G tank with ~ 15' return elevation.
I know I can close drain valve, but I do not really like this idea to have just 1" drain on this big tank.
I assume I should go and buy Panworld 200 (1750GPH), but since I have eheim 1262, my friend got crazy idea to attach it in the line with the existing panworld in the sump.
I know 1262 will not pump any water for 15". but probably by increasing flow for a few feet will increase overall flow. I just can not figure if it make sense to do.
Any ideas appreciated.
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd be worried that the water would actually come back down that pump. Since the Ehiem wouldn't have the GPH to actually do anything.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

J_T said:


> I'd be worried that the water would actually come back down that pump. Since the Ehiem wouldn't have the GPH to actually do anything.


Thanks, I also think so

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I think you should sell me your 1262 and with that money go and buy a Blueline 70HD.
1750gph with a head height of 39 feet how could you go wrong


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

I'd recommend Reeflo pump, or some brand at least 3000gph.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

talon said:


> I'd recommend Reeflo pump, or some brand at least 3000gph.


I remember you told me this one year ago and I did not hear  

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I think you should sell me your 1262 and with that money go and buy a Blueline 70HD.
> 1750gph with a head height of 39 feet how could you go wrong


do not buy it for now. I promised it to Alex, but will see what his decision will be

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey Greg, Im a blueline Fan boy, Ive run their pumps on Tanks and Computers.

BUT for this Ill have to agree with talon, Reeflo all the way.
A Barracuda hybrid Would be perfect.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Alex already owns 4 1262's. Share the love!


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

lol, you still remember what I suggested to you a year ago.
I've barracuda and hammerhead. Hammerhead will overkill your system.
Snapper and Barracuda will do a good job.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

yes, I always remember good advices and later feel stupid

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Hey Greg, Im a blueline Fan boy, Ive run their pumps on Tanks and Computers.
> 
> BUT for this Ill have to agree with talon, Reeflo all the way.
> A Barracuda hybrid Would be perfect.


They are identical with Panworld, just cost more

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Alex already owns 4 1262's. Share the love!


I will talk to him today

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is just one question. These Reeflo have 1.5 output, but I run 3/4 return and there is no way to change it. Is it really mater to have 2000 GPH or 3600GPH, since the flow will be restricted any way

Also question about heat released in the water? Panworld produces almost nothing

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Do you know how much flow you want?

All exturnal pumps make little heat transfer.

What does the Panworld use for wattage?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

My current pump is barely enough to keep with drain when bypass to sump is fully closed. on my 120G I was able to return water back to the sump and close the bypass valve as pump was slowly getting blocked. In this way, I was able to run pump without cleaning for 8 months
This is current
1100gph max flow
28 foot max head pressure
180 watts
1" MPT in/out
Footprint 5" x 12"

I was thinking about getting one with 1750 gph, assuming that is I have enough with 1100gph, 1750 will be more than enough, but now Mr. Talon made me thinking again about barracuda Reeflo

*This is Pan world *
Model 200PS 
1750gph max flow
39 foot max head pressure
290 watts
1" MPT in/out

ReeFlo Barracuda Gold Pump

Maximum Flow Rate: 4680gph
Maximum Shut-Off Head: 21`
Maximum Wattage: 253W
Average Wattage: 237W
Inlet/Outlet: 1.5"/1.5"
Warranty: 5-year manufacturer`s warranty

I do not know if I need more GPH, since return line will be 3/4 anyway and Reeflo is $160 more than Panworld

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

WOW i didnt know they cost that much more... Hard to justify


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

ReeFlos are flow biased/rated. Assuming that it's 1" from the sump pump to the aquarium bulkhead(s) and then reduced to 3/4", you are better off sticking with pressure rated PW/BL pumps. If you _really_ want to use the ReeFlo, you have to change the plumbing from 1" to 1.5" all the way to the aquarium bulkheads to reduce to 3/4" to get the most out of it.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

It's depend on how many times turn over you want. I used Magdrive 1800 before. It also push water to DT, but turn over is too low (x2). My return is 1.5" up and T two 1" outlet. If you go for Reeflo, you can 1.5" up to main floor then split to 2x3/4" outlet. It's doesn't hurt your pump.


----------

